# TManiAC's Insider



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Francis is considering us*

Just got done talking to my co-worker... she is dating Monta Ellis right now, is cousins with Nate Peak of PMG, and close buddies with Francis. According to her, Francis and agent Jeff Fried decided last night he was going to play for Houston and will announce tonight. She just got off the phone with Francis and says Francis just loves Houston and if it were up to him, he wouldnt have left Houston. Now that he has the option, he's going back to Houston.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Francis is considering us*

Anyone like Alston and Sura for Mobley?

She also says there was some whispers about bringing Mobley back to Houston... She doesn't know Andy Miller but will try and dig up the dirt for me. If that were to happen, it would be like we traded Cato for TMac and never traded Mike James for Alston.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Francis is considering us*

If TManiac's source is correct and Steve does announce he will play for Houston we should be able to trade James for Haslem straight up. Don't know if Miami would do that though. The salaries are close.

YaoMania makes a good point about the similarities in Steve's and Mike's games. Rockets get to keep their solid backup PG in Rafer we definitely get a true starting PF in Haslem in case Scola has some problems adjusting and we get to keep Luther and Sura for trade bait later in the year.

WIN WIN all the way around for us. Let's wait for that announcement first though.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Francis is considering us*

Miami wouldn't do that, they wouldn't have a PF worth a damn.

Haslem fits the Heat perfectly, don't see them giving him up anytime soon. Besides, with Scola and Hayes, you don't need him. It's not like you're desperate for depth up front as much as you were a week ago.

And what's with the obsession of getting Mobley back?
Yeah he's mates with Francis, but with Snyder and Wells there too, is it really necesarry?

James Singleton is worth looking at, imo.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It seems like TManiAC has some inside source, and some of the informations are really interested. I abstracted his posts from other thread to this following thread. All credits go to TManiAC, and I hope there is more to share. Great Job TManiAC!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> It seems like TManiAC has some inside source, and some of the informations are really interested. I abstracted his posts from other thread to this following thread. All credits go to TManiAC, and I hope there is more to share. Great Job TManiAC!


Thanks DTM!

I think the only reason why she knew this info is because she is friends with Stevie.

I might be able to tell you stuff about Monta Ellis and Al Harrington (theyre close friends), but outside of those three, she couldnt tell us much.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

All right I give up. I'm TManiAC's source.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Look for Rafer, Sura to LAC for Mobley. 

LAC will likely ask for Head and we will counter with JLIII. I dont think LAC takes the deal unless we include Head. We will counter again and ask for a 2nd rounder. If theres any life to this rumor, it will be done in the next week.

Rafer Alston, Bobby Sura, Luther Head for Cuttino Mobley and 2nd Rounder.

At any rate, we still need to trim our roster down so we'll definitely be looking to make trades. A last ditch option could be to trade JLIII and Justin Reed to Milwaukee or New Orleans for future picks and cash.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not sure giving up head is the best idea. We're old enough as it is, although the roster is full


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Block said:


> I'm not sure giving up head is the best idea. We're old enough as it is, although the roster is full


Were not that old. Our key pieces are right around the same age - TMac, Yao, Scola and Battier, I believe are all around 27-28.

I agree that I would hate giving away Luther Head, though. Getting a 2nd rounder and the thought that mobley could take us over the top makes me feel less bad.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

OK, if we really want to get crazy now with Li's Chinese team threatening to bring him back to China, Houston should try to trade for him.

There is no way they want the #5 player taken in this years draft to just walk for nothing. Milwaukee now needs a backup PG behind Mo Williams. They also have Bobby Simmons coming back from injury to fill the SF role so, why not offer them a package of Rafer, Sura, and Head for Yi?

This helps us shave payroll and players and nets us our future SF/PF depending on how well Yi adapts to the NBA game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't think Yi wants to play under Yao's shadow, but we can try to get Charlie Villanueva. Maybe that way Yi will sign with Bucks as he will receive more playing time. 

That would maybe be our way of unloading players.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

I dont think it matters what the bucks organization does, China is not gonna let Yi play there. And as far as us trading for Villanueva i dont think that is a good idea. He shoots way to much, we dont need a offensive minded PF. If there was anyone out there that i would like to see the Rockets get. That would have to be Hasalem or Gooden (great offensive rebounder)


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Drew Gooden is good. I liked his Orlando days with T-Mac.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Definitely don't trade for Yi. As much as I like and defend Yi, we would instantly become the joke of the league for being the "chinese team", etc. Not to mention the fans/detractors.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Drew Gooden is good. I liked his Orlando days with T-Mac.


T-Mac did not. :biggrin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think Scola is a good starting PF & Hayes is a great backup Landry as the third option is also good.

I hope Mutombo comes back for one more season. Deke & Butler as backups to Yao is perfect. 

I am good with our big men aslong as Deke signs

By the way congrats TManiAC on your scoop.


----------

